# My Dirt Experiment & Why You Should Love Organic.



## DLtoker

This was written for a one-hundred level college couse.  Check it out and take or leave what you would like.  :farm: 

View attachment dirty.doc


----------



## killersmoke

omg i dont read that much sry lol


----------



## SmokinMom

What a great paper DL.


----------



## DLtoker

Thanks momma!  Without these little beasties, life as we know it would not exist... Life at all would cease to exist for that matter without them!


----------



## DLtoker

WoooHoo.  Though I lost this one when I sold my computer last week... Slipped through the cracks while I was transferring my files.  :smoke1:


----------



## shuggy4105

lucky us,lol.


----------



## DomsChron

Wow man, thats amazingly written! Kept me well interested. Lots of adjectives and descriptions.


----------



## clanchattan

Great paper.


----------



## DLtoker

Thanks guys!  Got me an A and also taught me a bunch of stuff... Well, it verified a lot anyways.  Hehe.


----------



## gmo

Very nice DL.  Dunno how I never saw this before but it was a really good read.  I wish we had more papers written this way on the forums, whether about MJ or any other growing topic.  A+ from me.


----------



## yimmy capone

My brother is a Microbiologist for a major Pharm. Co. He sells the research and expereiments. So thanks alot for this. I'm sure he'll be interested in reveiwing this.


----------



## Sinisterhand

Cool. More good info to work with.


----------



## nirvanamomma

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kalikisu

Got to love Mycorrhizal fungi


----------



## Motor City Madman

Great paper DL. You make great argument for organics and the industry will love you for it. Makes me want to switch rite now.


----------



## jb247

Great job DL, amazing stuff. Dirt...etc...that's the ticket!

Peace...j.b.


----------



## bustabus

I am using this nut . I'm in veg stage.  I have read the chart . I am using the 1 teaspoon per gal.  Can i use this mixture for every watering or should it be once a week or ???. Also do i have i make a fresh batch every time i want to use it . Please help thanks


----------



## clonr

This supports other reading I've done organic farming/gardening.


----------



## T.N.T.

Nice read... Organic FTW


----------



## smokensmoke

form what i hear, sounds like a excellant paper, but i hat reading.lol


----------



## Super Silver Haze

DL, thanks.  i have been reading up on organics and this fit in.


----------



## Kim Jong ILL

Excellent resource.  Very simple to understand!  Well written.

What grade did you get?  I miss College Bio.  101/102 Bio were so fun for me.


----------



## Smot_poker

so would i be correct to be driven to the conclusion that reusing soil and simply top dressing them and using compost teas will make for the highest quality marijuana?


----------



## Smot_poker

nobody?


----------



## DLtoker

That is definitely one way to do it... I am not going to be caught saying what is the best because everyone has their own style and feel for growing.


----------



## FUM

Very nice work DL. Organic is the way to go. Green Blessings.


----------



## moaky

great read. i planted a new garden (2100 sq ft.) in stages feed with teas the whole time the second half of my peppers and tomatoes caught up to the ones i planted 7 weeks before. and are lush. thanks


----------



## nouvellechef

DL deleted his account huh. Sad ):


----------



## Superbuick420

Nice Work Man!


----------



## Gorilla

DLtoker said:


> This was written for a one-hundred level college couse.  Check it out and take or leave what you would like.  :farm:
> 
> View attachment 29822


I'll take it! Thank you DL!


----------



## Tvoyamo420

What a great paper DL.


----------

